# Hops In The Blue Mountains



## matho (26/9/09)

to all brewer's in the blue mountains tomorrow im going to cut back my cluster hops and ill be putting some cuttings into pots if anyone would like one just let me know and you can come and pick it up. i have been successful in taking cuttings before so they should grow if take care of properly.

cheer's matho


----------



## gap (26/9/09)

matho said:


> to all brewer's in the blue mountains tomorrow im going to cut back my cluster hops and ill be putting some cuttings into pots if anyone would like one just let me know and you can come and pick it up. i have been successful in taking cuttings before so they should grow if take care of properly.
> 
> cheer's matho



Hello Steve,

Could you put one or two aside for me please. I will contact you later for a convenient time to pick up.
I have a couple of varieties just starting to stick their heads out so I should be able to reciprocate with you down the track.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## matho (26/9/09)

will do graeme

cheer's steve


----------



## mandrake (17/10/09)

matho said:


> to all brewer's in the blue mountains tomorrow im going to cut back my cluster hops and ill be putting some cuttings into pots if anyone would like one just let me know and you can come and pick it up. i have been successful in taking cuttings before so they should grow if take care of properly.
> 
> cheer's matho




Hi Matho,

I'm a first time poster, long time reader. If there is any chance one of those hop cuttings is still around I would be extremely delighted to give it a good home!  

I've probably long missed the boat but I'm desperately trying to figure out where I can some hop cuttings to start my own 'beer-garden'. If you have any leads it would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## matho (17/10/09)

hey mandrake welcome to AHB

i have four cuttings coming along nicely two are spoken for 
i just want to wait untill i transfer from the seedling tray to pot before i will let them go, because they are in pots it will be pick up or meet at a conveniant location. ill let you know if and when they will be ready. it should only be a couple of weeks more.

cheer's matho


----------



## mandrake (22/10/09)

matho said:


> hey mandrake welcome to AHB
> 
> i have four cuttings coming along nicely two are spoken for
> i just want to wait untill i transfer from the seedling tray to pot before i will let them go, because they are in pots it will be pick up or meet at a conveniant location. ill let you know if and when they will be ready. it should only be a couple of weeks more.
> ...




Great, thanks so much for this. 

I hope they go well for you!


----------



## matho (25/10/09)

hey i have got one cutting left if anyone wants it my work depot is in south sydney and i work in the cbd and eastern suburbs so i can probably drop it off to anyone in that area or on the way home

cheer's matho


----------



## Ester Trub (25/10/09)

matho said:


> hey i have got one cutting left if anyone wants it my work depot is in south sydney and i work in the cbd and eastern suburbs so i can probably drop it off to anyone in that area or on the way home
> 
> cheer's matho



I'd definitely be interested! Where abouts in South Sydney is your depot?
I live in the Gong, but will probably be traveling up that way in a few days.
I also have family in Engadine or a friend in Sydenham if either of those locations are convenient for you to drop off?


----------



## matho (25/10/09)

Ester Trub said:


> I'd definitely be interested! Where abouts in South Sydney is your depot?
> I live in the Gong, but will probably be traveling up that way in a few days.
> I also have family in Engadine or a friend in Sydenham if either of those locations are convenient for you to drop off?



i can do sydenham just let me know


----------



## Ester Trub (26/10/09)

matho said:


> i can do sydenham just let me know



That would be awesome!

Address is 115 Railway Road, Sydenham; right near the station.
The first townhouse next to the abandoned fenced in house on the corner.
Google maps link:
http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&sou...mp;t=h&z=17

As it's late right now, I'll let my friends know you're delivering it, but they might not get the message 'til later. So if no-one's home, could you just leave it on the porch? I promise they'll take care of it until I can pick it up later in the week. Just tell them it's for Ben, Jess's friend.

Thank you so much. It's a pity I can't meet you in person. Will owe you a beer or ten if we ever cross paths.

Cheers
~BEN~


----------



## matho (26/10/09)

cool ill drop it off tomorrow


----------



## Ester Trub (26/10/09)

Thanks heaps!

Hey, since my friend is going to be taking care of the cutting for 5 days, any tips on how to care for it?


----------



## matho (26/10/09)

just let it get all the sun you can and if it looks dry water it thats it until you get it and it starts to grow then you might want to give it a feed every now and then.

cheers matho


----------



## matho (6/12/09)

ok i have one cascade cutting up for grabs
the cutting was taken about 4 weeks ago and is starting to grow new shoots.
idealy i would like to give it to a mountains brewer but if you live along the route from the mountains to the city i can drop it off

cheer's matho


----------



## KillerRx4 (6/12/09)

Mate, i'd love a cascade cutting. You don't happen to drive by St Marys on your way into the city?


----------



## matho (6/12/09)

how far off the m4 are you

cheer's matho


----------



## KillerRx4 (6/12/09)

About 3 mins off the M4, about 1 min off GWH.

Make it in the arvo & have a beer or 2 & few takeaways


----------



## matho (6/12/09)

its yours then. i'm in at work mon to thru and would be coming past st mary's about 3.30 in the arvo.
you don't have to be home i can just leave it at your place post message me your address and what day you would like and ill drop it off

cheer's matho


----------



## KillerRx4 (6/12/09)

Thanks mate! PM sent.


----------

